# Constantly getting logged out



## johnnyb47 (29 Oct 2019)

Hi. 
For some strange reason I'm constantly getting logged out tonight of my account here. When i log back in i tick the "keep me logged in" box but as soon as i pause a little while from this site i find myself logged out again. I've cleared the cookies but still no joy. Any suggestions on what i may be doing wrong, 
Many thanks, 
Johnny 👍


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Oct 2019)

Hi - I've moved this to site support, btw.
Not sure what's up, please keep us updated if you solve it.
Tagging @Shaun


----------



## johnnyb47 (29 Oct 2019)

Thanks Pat. Its just happened again unfortunately


----------



## Yellow Saddle (30 Oct 2019)

Happens to me all the time.


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Oct 2019)

Cheers @Yellow Saddle for your feedback. At least i now know, its not just me suffering from this. 
I've just changed my password word hoping this may cure it. Fingers crossed i haven't been logged yet. Time will tell lol


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Oct 2019)

Still no joy unfortunately. Still keep getting logged out. It just looks like it is what it is


----------



## Pat "5mph" (30 Oct 2019)

johnnyb47 said:


> Still no joy unfortunately. Still keep getting logged out. It just looks like it is what it is


Hi Johnny!
I'll put a note in the debugging thread for Shaun, hope he can solve it when he comes online.


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Oct 2019)

Many thanks Pat. Very much appreciated for your help and support 👍😊


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2019)

It happened to me really frequently until about a week ago. Now it's almost stopped. Lord knows why.


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Oct 2019)

Its really strange. If i wonder away from cycle chat to look at another web site it appears to log me out when i return. Its fine if i don't venture away from here.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Oct 2019)

johnnyb47 said:


> Its really strange. If i wonder away from cycle chat to look at another web site it appears to log me out when i return. Its fine if i don't venture away from here.


I was getting logged out when just changing threads.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (30 Oct 2019)

Now suddenly I remained logged in, it seems.

Edit: Take that back, I'm logged out again.


----------



## johnnyb47 (30 Oct 2019)

I think i may of got it sorted. I was using opera mini to access this site which i think was causing me problems. I've now started using Google instead and it seems much more smoother. Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## johnnyb47 (31 Oct 2019)

Hi again 
This all seems to be fine now since ive swapped browsers. 
Many thanks to all for your help 👍👍


----------

